# Catalyst 7.5 / 1440 x 900 issues...



## Venomelite (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey guys, not sure if this is widespread or not. My problem is that I cannot get 1440x900 to work with the catalyst 7.5s at all. I am running the following..

AMD Athlon X2 6000+
MSI K9A Platinum
4gigs Mushkin DDR2 800
2x1650Pros in Crossfire
650 watt Thermaltake Toughpower PSU
2x 160gig Segate SATA2 HDs on RAID 0
Sound Blaster xFi Xtreme Gamer Pro Fatality
16x Pioneer DVD ROM
18x LG Lightscribe Burner
Westinghouse LTV-19W3 through VGA

This only happeneds with the 7.5s, had to go back to 7.4 (when this happeneds my screen goes blank and says "out of range") when obviously it shouldn't be. Any help or even knowledge that everyone on this forum is aware of it would be appriciated =) thanks.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 2, 2007)

Vista or XP?

I'm running Cats 7.5 fine @ 1440x900 on Vista Business.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 2, 2007)

If you didn't stand to gain anything I would stay with 7.4 untill 7.6. If this a widespread proplem people will report on it.

You could try this. Go to your add remove programs and uninstall everything ATi then install the new 7.5 driver and CCC.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 2, 2007)

Also run driver cleaner in safe mode after uninstalling all the ATI software.


----------



## Venomelite (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replies and sorry for forgetting the OS lol, I am running Windows Vista x64 Home Premium and I will also try your suggestions.


----------



## Venomelite (Jun 2, 2007)

Well that still hasn't fixed my issue, upon reboot to login screen after an install it still says out of range. Running on 1280x960 atm, guess I will re-install 7.4s ><.


----------



## amd64best (Jun 2, 2007)

I have the same problem with Catalyst 7.5
My system is
AMD64 3000+
ASUS A8N SLI Deluxe
Kington DDR400 512MB*2
Sapphire X1650XT
Windows XP SP2

When I install CCC 7.5 and restart. The window screen at resolution = 1440*900 was totally blank. The monitor said that no signal input.
But When I changed the resolution to 1024*728, its work.
In my opinion I think that is bug for Catalyst 7.5 with resolution = 1440*900 on windows XP.

Now I must use Catalyst 7.4 and wait until AMD release the new version.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 2, 2007)

Definitely a wide spread problem in the driver. Meh.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 2, 2007)

Weird, I don't have the issue.

EDIT: Maybe you guys can try to uninstall your monitor driver using the Device Manager and then reboot, letting Windows reinstall the driver. I had some issues before that were solved in that manner.


----------



## flyaway31 (Jun 2, 2007)

Venomelite said:


> Hey guys, not sure if this is widespread or not. My problem is that I cannot get 1440x900 to work with the catalyst 7.5s at all. I am running the following..
> 
> AMD Athlon X2 6000+
> MSI K9A Platinum
> ...



I do not have this problem, but do have the following: when loading certain programs (not all) only 1/3 is shown and the rest remains as my desktop. That is with 7.5 upgrading from 6.x dated june 2006.

OP is XP with SP2, Acer 19W monitor, ATI X1600 AGP

Any suggestions to resolve this?

Thanks.


----------



## Venomelite (Jun 2, 2007)

well glad to see I am not the only one with this issue, as for monitor drivers none exist for me since I am using an LCD TV it just uses default monitor on my dual x1650s, unless someone knows of a driver for westinghouse tvs/vista support at all?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 2, 2007)

This appears to be a problem with that.  It's best to submit a ticket with ATI and present a screenshot of the problem (via print screen key or camera).  That way they understand what you are trying to say.


----------



## flyaway31 (Jun 2, 2007)

EastCoasthandle said:


> This appears to be a problem with that.  It's best to submit a ticket with ATI and present a screenshot of the problem (via print screen key or camera).  That way they understand what you are trying to say.



Yes, I have a ticket with ATI, but one never knows if a member here might have a solution.


----------



## Pepsiennis (Jun 2, 2007)

Yeah, I had that problem, too. It seems to be that the Cat 7.5's are fighting with Vista when you try to change resolution via *Display Properties*. Thing to do is:

* If you're "locked out" with a black screen/no signal, reboot, hit F8 during boot to get the Boot Menu, and start up at the safe resolution (the 640x480). Once in Vista, change resolution to 1024x768. This is so the entire CCC window with buttons will be in view. Now you're ready...

1. First, set your resolution and frequency in CCC, then Apply, and OK.

2. Next, set the same resolution and frequency (the cause of my problem to begin with) in Display Properties.

I think the problem is with the frequency not agreeing in both places. Just let the Cat 7.5's have their way, by changing things via CCC, until 7.6 is out. Cheers!


----------



## Venomelite (Jun 2, 2007)

If I remember correctly, no matter where i set my res weather it was from ccc or the display properties it would just black out. I think I will just wait, I dont want to do another re-install of the cats.. done like 5 already lol but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## chiboy04 (Jun 3, 2007)

same problem, 1440X900 60hz, no display. only happened in 7.5 driver. annyone fix this issue? 
spec vista/XP
hd2900XT
AOC 193FW


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Jun 3, 2007)

X1950XTX 1440x900 60Hz Samsung 225BW LCD with Oblivion and Supreme Commander.....No Issues at all..........yet.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 4, 2007)

Im on the 7.5s using the Acer AL1917W LCD. 
No issues yet aside from the install. came up with some missing file error or something like that.


----------



## CessBlue (Jun 4, 2007)

I signed up to post a problem here relating to Catalyst 7.5.

My LCD is also widescreen (ViewSonic VA1912wb) and I'm running Vista 32-bit.

I can't seem to set my display to 1400x900 32bpp but I can do 1400x900 16bpp. And 16bpp is so ugly when you're running Vista. It's an odd little bug and I'm going back to 7.4 to get the option back.


----------



## almighty (Jun 4, 2007)

I had the roughly the same problem, i installed the 7.5 drivers and when i rebooted it then set my display to a "unsuported resolution" i used the old 7.4 and everything was fine gain it auto set my display resolution to 1440x900. Im still using the old drivers. 7.5 does'nt detect my monitor properly it seems.


----------



## Zubasa (Jun 4, 2007)

No issues as of yet, 1440*900 doing fine.
With my X1950Pro and BenQ FP92W LCD


----------



## wolfblitz1979 (Jun 4, 2007)

I had similar problems on my Samsung SM940BW, plugging in my old 1280x1024 LCD I was able to test changes and the Samsung kept saying set to 1440x900 60Hz and nothing. Bumped up to 75Hz and same rez and all worked well!
Don't know if this will help anyone else at all, but figured it was worth posting


----------



## Manthas (Jun 5, 2007)

*Suggestion for the 1440x900 issue*

OK, for those of you that are getting the "Out of range" (basically) message, I found the most bizarre thing on my system - I had to switch which DVI output my monitor was connected to from the 7.4 drivers to the 7.5.

Yes, I know it doesn't make any sense, but it has worked. The BIOS screen showed up fine, the Windows splash screen showed up fine, but the minute Windows started up and the driver started doing its thing, the monitor went into "Not Optimum Mode" operation.

So, if you're still having problems - try that; it's like the driver has logically redefined the primary and secondary DVI outputs.  Why this would primarily manifest itself on those of us running 1440*900 displays, I'm not sure. Hell, I'm not sure why it would decide to go crazy like this in the first place.

If ATI (AMD) responds back to the ticket I opened with them, I'm going to mention this little tid bit to them as well.


----------



## jla0 (Jun 5, 2007)

Same problem here. Cat 7.5 with Vista x64 Enterprise and Acer AL1916w. Can't do 1440x900.

This blows.


----------



## Kr0m (Jun 8, 2007)

I too have this problem.
I first had it in WindowsXP which resulted in the previously mentioned issues. My monitor would just cycle in the power off/mode before it got the login screen.
I recently installed Vista Home Basic on a 2nd harddrive, which is dual booting fine. Downloaded the proper drivers for my system, rebooted and they installed fine. Since my resolution was still in 800x600, I went and changed it to 1440x900 then this is when I experience the same problem as I had in XP. My monitor cycles on/off.
Hardware:
Monitor: LG 194WTX (Digital)
Video Card: ATI Radeon x1650 Pro 512MB AGP
Motherboard: Asus P4P800S-X
HD0: WinXP
HD1: Vista Home Basic 32bit

(It's good to know others out there are having this same problem. Now I have the task of trying to get the 7.5s off of Vista and installing the 7.4s.)


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2007)

Here's the solution on ATI's site.

http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&questionID=27293

Short version = set your display to 1440x900 *75Hz*, not 60Hz, as stated above.


----------



## Zubasa (Jun 9, 2007)

I am always on 75Hz (max on my monitor) so I guess no issues for me.

Edit: 60Hz and 70Hz also working fine.


----------



## madmanmarz (Jun 11, 2007)

i'm pretty sure that i have my monitor running at 85hz and i have the problem. i will double check tonight with all those solutions. does your refresh rate reset when you install the new drivers?


----------



## Wile E (Jun 11, 2007)

madmanmarz said:


> i'm pretty sure that i have my monitor running at 85hz and i have the problem. i will double check tonight with all those solutions. does your refresh rate reset when you install the new drivers?


Sometimes they do.


----------



## madmanmarz (Jun 12, 2007)

nope. seems i can't use any widescreen resolution above 800x600. doesn't matter what the refresh rate is. back to 7.4 for me.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 12, 2007)

haha this happened to me too. stupid ati.


----------



## Venomelite (Jun 21, 2007)

So I just got a 2900xt today, still does it =/ and now I cant even roll back to the 7.4 drivers due to the fact that the installer refuses to allow me to update them at all. Any suggestions? (cant rollback within device manager either).


----------



## Wile E (Jun 21, 2007)

Uninstall the drivers, and download and run Driver Cleaner Pro, then try to reinstall.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 21, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Uninstall the drivers, and download and run Driver Cleaner Pro, then try to reinstall.



second that


----------



## MIP_1983 (Jun 21, 2007)

You can force the resolution to re-appear by adding it in with 'powerstrip'. (Google 'powerstrip custom resolutions').


----------



## Venomelite (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry I forgot to mention that I had used driver cleaner already and that had not worked at all =/. I will prob just tough it out until 7.6 is out.  Soon I hope!


----------



## DuggyUK (Jun 23, 2007)

upgraded from 7.4 to 7.5 without issue 1440x900 (32bit colour)


----------



## mullered07 (Jun 23, 2007)

just done a clean install of vista ultimate on my new segate 320gb pr hd w00t!!  anyway i was having the problem that many ppl have reported on here when trying to set my 19" ws tft to 1440x900 and setting it to 75 hertz and 1440x900 at the same time seems to have fixed it, wasnt looking forward to installing and uninstalling drivers etc on a clean install


----------



## Venomelite (Jun 24, 2007)

I actually fixed it myself, I was searching ATIs website and found these... 

HD2900XT_vista_dd_ccc_enu_47097

I dont remember where I found them on their site, but once I installed them and rebooted and set my res I was able to use 1440x900. As for the refresh rate setting, my LCD TV can only go to 60hz max at 1440x900 so it wouldn't have worked for me. If someone has an interest in these drivers I can upload them (for Vista 32bit/64bit only for the ones I have).


----------



## MIP_1983 (Jun 24, 2007)

Venomelite said:


> I actually fixed it myself, I was searching ATIs website and found these...
> 
> HD2900XT_vista_dd_ccc_enu_47097
> 
> I dont remember where I found them on their site, but once I installed them and rebooted and set my res I was able to use 1440x900. As for the refresh rate setting, my LCD TV can only go to 60hz max at 1440x900 so it wouldn't have worked for me. If someone has an interest in these drivers I can upload them (for Vista 32bit/64bit only for the ones I have).



Thats the original beta driver release for the HD2900 that supercedes 7.5. I found it to be quite a buggy driver in terms of game stability.


----------



## paul9619 (Jun 26, 2007)

Anyone know if catalyst 7.6 fixes this issue?


----------



## madmanmarz (Jun 26, 2007)

i will find out tonight, lol


----------



## paul9619 (Jun 26, 2007)

paul9619 said:


> Anyone know if catalyst 7.6 fixes this issue?



Its ok I went for it in the end. 
7.6 DOES resolve this issue. I am running 1440x900 @ 60Hz with no troubles at all


----------



## Zubasa (Jun 26, 2007)

Good with happy people.


----------



## madmanmarz (Jun 27, 2007)

yep, it works.


----------

